# Weaving with yarn question?



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a question for all you seasoned weavers!! I have tons of acrylic yarn, you know the kind department stores carry. I also have lots of funky yarns from the same places. Well, my Ashford rigid heddle reed eyes aren't big enough to handle the funky yarns, but I can warp with the plain and weave in the funky for projects you can wash and wear. My question is, though, when I warp with the acrylic yarns and then try to pull my warp really tight so the reed seperates it for weaving, there seems to be so much stretch in the warp that half of the strings don't move with the reed. Does that make any sense?? If anyone understands what I am talking about (as you can see, I am great with words), could you give me some hints on how to correct this? I want to use up all this old yarn so I don't feel guilty buying something more attractive, or should I say "homespun"? Thanks for any ideas you can give me. Marilyn


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd probably use the acrylics as weft and something stronger/thinner (like a cotton warp) as the warp. Or maybe a thin fingering type acrylic. Don't try to pull it so tight as you do a cotton warp..just enough to give you a level batch of warp. 

The acrylic knitting type yarns stretch a LOT...as a warp they will also fuzz more as you move your heddle along them. (or them thru the heddles)

anyway. I've done some REALLY pretty scarves and shawls using a light weight warp and the acrylic knitting worsted as the weft. You can manipulate it into a lacey type weave, or just a really nice pattern. Since it's bigger than the warp, your weave will REALLY show up a good overshot pattern.

You can also put the warp thru just the "inbetween" spots and not use the holes in the heddle. Don't use a reed....just use a fork or something to beat it.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I used a acrylic yarn on a frame loom with a string heddle because I couldn't figure out how to get the yarn through the rigid heddle and I didn't want to have all the loom waste.

http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2009/05/finished-woven-scarf.html

Using a finer thread as warp then using the yarn as weft sounds like a good strategy. I would look for synthetic thread to use as warp so you have similar shrinkage rates.

Dont forget one of the best things about acrylic is that it is washable and you can put it in the dryer. It also has a lot of really good colors available.


Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

